

What is your opinion on Audio Books? - VicT11

How do you use audio books? Are you able to digest the information as well as if you were reading it?<p>My interest in the question is regarding how well was the content absorbed. I've had mixed feelings on it. There was a marketing book that I felt digested pretty well, but then there was a philosophy book (Meditations - Marcus Aurelius) where I felt the audio version of it didn't let me grasp the content as well as I could have.<p>What's your experience? Any recommendations on how to use them wisely?
======
aebit
I think an important element to good audio retention is the intentions of the
writer. If a book is written by a skilled writer, in a fluid, conversational
manner, then a well-read dictation of it will likely be more enjoyable and
carry higher retention.

There are some books (writing styles) that just don't translate to speech
well. I believe that is more the writer than the content. A technically
brilliant author can write in such a way that its impossible to follow word-
for-word spoken, while his methods make perfect sense on the page.

Good topic OP- I have a few back-burner ideas involving audio components in
web environments, and this area has always been of interest.

------
stonemetal
I like auditory learning if there is an actual person doing the speaking.
Audio books never really cut it for me, it always feels to transitory. Without
a real jaw flapping to anchor my focus it wonders off and gets lost. If you
throw something else in there to help anchor your focus it works better.
Several listens can also help it sink in.

------
jeffool
With audiobooks (and speeches/lectures) I mostly listen when going to sleep.
Then the next night I go back to the last part I remember and start back,
usually recognizing a few more minutes as it plays, then reaching new
material, and eventually falling asleep again.

If I were to sit and focus, I'd prefer regular text.

------
SoftwareMaven
I tend to listen to audiobooks while driving, so I don't generally like
content I need to think about. Notwithstanding that, if I don't have a visual,
my retention and comprehension of difficult topics is horrid.

------
TMK
Audio books are nice, if the person speaks really clearly on them.

